# All you good lucks are belong to me



## JCFarnham (May 25, 2012)

I don't usually make this kind of post, especially considering I never actually know how to respond to them myself, but this is almost too good not to mention.

I have ... wait for it ...




A house.

Just got a call from my girlfriend saying we could have the keys in a few weeks time once the paper work is all done. My first rented accomodation. Cripes! What am I going to do?

Don't know how to feel about it yet... but it does mean I finally have a permanent address to put down on job applications. We all have to grow up some time I suppose. I just didn't think it would be the first house we were genuinely interested in, what with the climate and all. 

So, give me all the good lucks and well wishes you can muster. I'll need them! I'm moving 5-6 hours miles across country, leaving my home town, moving in with my girlfriend... this is serious stuff!


----------



## Ghost (May 25, 2012)

Congratulations!

You have my well wishes but you only get a few of my lucks. I'm using the rest for poetry submissions and job applications. Good luck with the move, adjustment, and your own job applications!


----------



## Steerpike (May 25, 2012)

Congrats, JC. That's great news. I wish you the best!


----------



## JCFarnham (May 25, 2012)

Ouroboros said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> You have my well wishes but you only get a few of my lucks. I'm using the rest for poetry submissions and job applications. Good luck with the move, adjustment, and your own job applications!



Oooooohhhh, but I need some lucks 

haha.


----------



## Ankari (May 25, 2012)

Congratulations.  You can have my good luck too, but only until I need it back.


----------



## Devor (May 25, 2012)

You can have my lucky motto:  _For Beer and Battle!_


----------



## Arranah (May 25, 2012)

I found you.  

Since you've been there for over a year now, how has it gone?  A move across the country was a big step.  Not the same exactly, but twenty years ago my third husband and I sold our houses, quit our jobs and moved to the boonies to write full time.  We've never regretted it.  His family moved to the US from Austria when he was three and a half.  Without taking risks, we become very boring drones.  Even when we make mistakes, in the long term we can learn from them.  Every fiasco I've ever endured has been excellent fodder for growth and writing.  Like my theater friend Tosca used to say, everything is fodder for a writer.


----------



## Justme (May 25, 2012)

I'm not a great person on luck. I pretty much feel that we make our own luck in the preparations we make and the precautions we take. The more we give to choice the less we give to chance. I wish you well whatever fate has in store for you and all the blessings a commitment to one another can bring. May your wonders be many, your worries few and when change comes to choice you find the wisdom to know what to do.


----------



## gavintonks (May 26, 2012)

goodluck I see the excitement messed with your grammar hahhaha, plus having an abode where were you living now? [besides your imagination - hahhha] 
Cherish firsts they are the memories you will remember on the wheelchair in the old age home one day


----------



## JCFarnham (May 26, 2012)

Arranah said:


> I found you.
> 
> Since you've been there for over a year now, how has it gone?  A move across the country was a big step.  Not the same exactly, but twenty years ago my third husband and I sold our houses, quit our jobs and moved to the boonies to write full time.  We've never regretted it.  His family moved to the US from Austria when he was three and a half.  Without taking risks, we become very boring drones.  Even when we make mistakes, in the long term we can learn from them.  Every fiasco I've ever endured has been excellent fodder for growth and writing.  Like my theater friend Tosca used to say, everything is fodder for a writer.



I'd only just gotten confirmation from the land lady yesterday 

But thanks for the sentiments all the same.


----------



## JCFarnham (May 26, 2012)

gavintonks said:


> goodluck I see the excitement messed with your grammar hahhaha, plus having an abode where were you living now? [besides your imagination - hahhha]
> Cherish firsts they are the memories you will remember on the wheelchair in the old age home one day



My grammar is always a mess. That's me, not the excitement (though I imagine it doesn't exactly help )

Until we move in to the new place I'm living with my partner in her parents house. Yay... but only a week or two to go now!


----------



## Sheilawisz (May 26, 2012)

Felicidades, JC!! You have my best wishes, and I am sure that you will enjoy very much this new part of your life together with your girlfriend, living with your own rules in a place of your own =)


----------



## Arranah (May 26, 2012)

Oops, my mistake.  I realized later that I'd messed that up as well as how far you were moving.  Hope you and your lady do well.  Does she have a job she's going to?  Or is this just an adventure on your part?  Things have a way of working out.  One of my favorite quotes is by Paul Harvey from his segment, The Rest of the Story. "Never, never, never give up, for in the next second things can change and transform your whole life."

Now back to putting fantasy in my visionary fiction.  Just about to write a sex scene between my female protagonist and her ghost lover who just showed up for the first time.


----------



## gavintonks (May 27, 2012)

well sincerely enjoy, I hate moving always a chore but their is always growth in a move so again enjoy and good move and blessings on your home


----------

